# Evo Ebow: a new instrument in my Kontakt Sample Library Collection (made for Pianobook)



## juliandoe

Hi everyone,
Originally, I've made these instruments for PianoBook, and I'm waiting to be released on the website.

I'm working on sample libraries, demo, tests, tutorials, tips, and tricks, so you may consider subscribing to stay updated with the new releases.

Inside my channel, there's even an entire playlist with freebies (go to: home, scroll down, and you'll find it). It really helps to subscribe if you like those content and I'm always open to critics and suggestions.

Thank you so much for your time
Julian









I've made a sample library: JD 808 | The classic bass sound of the Roland TR 808 FREE Kontakt (2021)


I've made a new sample library for Pianobook! It's a Kontakt Free library called JD 808 and it's a collection of custom made 808 bass sounds. Totally FREE!D...




youtu.be













I've made a sample library Hybrid Waves Moog Mother 32 + Yamaha TX81z FREE Kontakt Instrument (2021)


I've made a new sample library for Pianobook! It's a Kontakt Free library called Hybrid waves a library made from a Moog Mother 32Hi, my name is Julian Doe....




youtu.be













I've made a sample library: Sir Bass - FREE Kontakt Instrument Bass Guitar (2021)


I've made a new sample library for Pianobook! It's a Kontakt Free library called SIR Bass and it's made from a Sire by Marcus Miller Bass. Hi, my name is Jul...




www.youtube.com













I've made a sample library: Flageolet Bass Guitar | FREE Kontakt Instrument (2021)


I've made a new sample library for Pianobook! It's a Kontakt Free library called Flageolet Bass made from a Sire Marcus Miller Bass played with the flageolet...




youtu.be


----------



## TomislavEP

Hi! I follow Pianobook on a regular basis and have submitted quite a number of my compositions in which I've used the libraries found on site. The instrument you've featured above sounds very interesting; it's amazing how much is possible to draw out from relatively simple and humble source sounds, such as an acoustic guitar pluck. Best of luck with your project!


----------



## pranic

I also follow Pianobook, and have an inordinate amount of disk space with their instruments. Your ARPAG instrument sounds great! Looking forward to it becoming available (or if you take the time to drop files to those following this thread, all new instruments are greatly appreciated).


----------



## juliandoe

pranic said:


> I also follow Pianobook, and have an inordinate amount of disk space with their instruments. Your ARPAG instrument sounds great! Looking forward to it becoming available (or if you take the time to drop files to those following this thread, all new instruments are greatly appreciated).


leave a comment under the video on youtube, so I can send you the files to the mail linked to youtube.


----------



## juliandoe

Added a new instrument!


----------



## juliandoe

Added "Defective Samples" Library


----------



## juliandoe

Added "Disturbed Bowed Guitars" Library


----------



## juliandoe

ARPAG and Cushy Synth now available on pianobook.co.uk





__





ARPAG – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk









__





Cushy Synths – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## juliandoe

Defective Samples now available on pianobook.co.uk




__





Defective Samples – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## juliandoe

Added "Electric Clarinet" Library


----------



## juliandoe

Disturbed Guitar now available on pianoboook.co.uk




__





Disturbed Bowed Guitar – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## juliandoe

Electric Clarinet now available on pianobook.co.uk




__





Electric Clarinet – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## juliandoe

Added "Fake Double Bass" Library


----------



## juliandoe

Added a new library: Flageolet Bass

Fake double bass available on Pianobook




__





Fake Double Bass – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## timbit2006

juliandoe said:


> Added a new library: Flageolet Bass
> 
> Fake double bass available on Pianobook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake Double Bass – pianobook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pianobook.co.uk


I'm going to use it as a kick  Very unique sound.


----------



## juliandoe

timbit2006 said:


> I'm going to use it as a kick  Very unique sound.


That's great!


----------



## juliandoe

SIr Bass demo added. Still waiting for Pianobook to release Flageolet Bass.


----------



## juliandoe

Hybrid Waves is a 105 patches sample library: 

Still waiting for Pianobook to release Flageolet Bass & Sir Bass...


----------



## juliandoe

New Sample instrument!


Available on pianobook here:




__





JD-808 – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## juliandoe

Instruments available on Pianobook:





__





Spoon Guitar – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk









__





Hybrid Waves – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk









__





Flageolet Electric Bass – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk









__





Sir Bass – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk





MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## juliandoe

Download link: https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/spoon-guitar/


----------



## juliandoe

Download Link: https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/sinewaves/


----------



## juliandoe

Coming Soon...


----------



## juliandoe

Coming Soon...


----------



## juliandoe

__





Sinewaves Vol.2 – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk









__





Mother of Lows – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## juliandoe

__





Strong Guitars – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## juliandoe

New instrument!





__





Crappy Flute – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## juliandoe

__





Mangled PJ Bass – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## juliandoe

__





Wobbly Guitar – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## juliandoe

__





JDX – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## juliandoe

__





Acoustic Guitar Harmonics – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## juliandoe

__





Unpredictable Harmonics – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## juliandoe

__





NLMDA Guitar – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## juliandoe

__





Fake Cello – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## juliandoe

We have a new instrument released today! https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/ebow-evo-guitar/


----------



## Dirtgrain

Oh man--that sound in the demo video gave me goosebumps. Well done.


----------



## juliandoe

Dirtgrain said:


> Oh man--that sound in the demo video gave me goosebumps. Well done.


Thank you!


----------



## Bee_Abney

You are giving these away? That's amazing. A beautiful gift of beautiful instruments! Thank you.


----------



## juliandoe

Bee_Abney said:


> You are giving these away? That's amazing. A beautiful gift of beautiful instruments! Thank you.


Thanks. You're too kind.


----------

